# Hot Spots



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

This past year my Hav has been getting a hot spot right above her shoulder near the neck area. Thinking back it happened after the first time I had her clipped at the groomer. I thought it was nick but learned the next time she was trimmed it was a hot spot because I took her to vet. I changed groomers thinking that they weren't cleaning their clippers. I use to trim her myself with Shears and never had this issue. Do you think its the clipper or shampoo? I have changed shampoos currently using Coat Handlers. I bought my own clippers yesterday but the more I think about it not sure if the clippers are causing it. 

Has anyone else experienced it? Anything I can do to prevent it? Fish oil etc? 

Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry., I don't have any experience with hot spots. Did your vet have any ideas? Hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

When it first happened my Vet gave her Antibiotics and told me to put some cream on it to keep it from drying out. That worked and it was gone but I don't want to keep giving her Antibiotics. From what I've read hot spots can be an allergic reaction so finding her trigger is the hardest thing.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Peace and Kindness spray is great for stuff like this. I have used it for bites, cuts, itchy areas and yeast on my two and it works great,


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll second the Chris Christensen Peace and Kindness spray. We had a farm dog who got hot spots, and it was a miracle worker.








Amazon.com: Chris Christensen Peace and Kindness Skin Spray, 8oz: Pet Supplies

It's not cheap, but a bottle lasts a LONG time. It only takes one squirt per application.

Also shampoos with tea tree oil help with skin irritations too.


----------

